

 Time Warner Cable Claims Netflix Isn't Playing Fair - phowat
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/17/time-warner-cable-netflix_n_2495826.html

======
stevenameyer
This is just ridiculous. Every company makes decisions about what features
they provide to users based on many different factors. Netflix isn't saying
you can use their service with their ISP just that they've made a decision to
not support these features with them.

